
Poo.email – Disposable Email Service Built in Serverless Way - mooyoul
https://github.com/mooyoul/poo.email
======
tedbolton
That is a great name. I currently use Grouplist.io

[https://grouplist.io/setup/email-alias/](https://grouplist.io/setup/email-
alias/)

